# Racycle 411



## ejlwheels (Nov 20, 2013)

Help me confirm that this frame is a Racycle frame.  Range of years 1900-1907?









The cups are threaded on the outside like this early (year?) diagram:




The crank parts I have are more like this 1908 diagram, but they seem to fit.
I'm looking for the connecting bolt and nuts before proceeding with having them made.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes, early frame, 1901-'02, for '03, they added a knurled ring near the ends of the bearing cups, the "improved hanger" was introduced in '04 and didn't have the external threads.  The internal hardware was the same until the "new improved hanger" which was introduced around '12 (I believe).... Keep in mind that the thread on the main connecting bolt is LEFT HANDED!  The lock nut and cover nut are different from each other, keep that in mind too, if you have new lock and cover nuts made, I may be interested in a couple, let me know!

Good luck with your Racycle!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 20, 2013)

Interesting dropouts with built in adjusters.......

Hmmmmmmm...........?


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 20, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing about those dropouts with the chain adjustment screws...sweet!


----------



## ejlwheels (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes, I knew the threads were left-handed from the diagram.  
I've got a LH die and I threaded a nylon rod to test the fit.

What should the fork crown look like for this frame?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't remember seeing a Racycle frame with those?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 20, 2013)

Long lower stays = Pacemaker frame


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't have adjusters on my Pacemaker or Roadster.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 20, 2013)

My rear steer tandem does.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 20, 2013)

I thought I remembered seeing them on a few early frames but right now, the only image I can find showing them is the Canadian Cushion, which might also throw off the date a bit too.... I'm not sure when the Berlin & Racycle Manufacturing Company made hardware changes....


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 20, 2013)

I know they were offered on the Merkel and Hudson...but thought Racycles used only banjo adjusters? Always something new to learn!


----------



## ejlwheels (Nov 20, 2013)

Don't ask me.
I'm askin' yous

I'm not sure any other make would have a bottom bracket like that?


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 20, 2013)

That's the beauty of this site....its about the discoveries, we're all learning! By the way there were many bikes with that bottom bracket style.


----------



## ejlwheels (Nov 20, 2013)

I've seen the split clamps I think on early
Columbias and Indians (Westfield made Indians?)
but I wonder if the Racycle threaded cups would match the 
threads and diameter on another frame make.
Could it be a frankenbike?


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 20, 2013)

It will not match the Indians ( I have a Westfield and a Hendee). Here's a few others












I'm not sure about Columbia haven't a split clamp style BB, it doesn't seem like it's something Pope would do?  They had a unique three piece hanger.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 21, 2013)

My frame has Racycle specific banjo adjusters........

A bit smaller......?


----------



## ejlwheels (Dec 22, 2013)

*built in chain adjusters vs. banjos*

This 1904 catalog that was on ebay appears to show a Pacemaker on the left with built in chain adjusters…


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 22, 2013)

It's hard to see, but the clamp split on Racycle frames I've examined have the 

split on the bottom bracket all the way across.......


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 23, 2013)

It varies...some have the split across the BB and others just on the ends of the BB? I'm not sure if its a year or model thing? I'll bet Blue can explain why?


----------



## Wcben (Dec 23, 2013)

The split hanger being a full split or two shorter splits is both a year and model indicator.  As with most of the advances that Racycle made, the newest advances were introduced on the Pacemaker and "**5" roadster.... Those developments would usually trickle down to the other models in the next year or two.  I can't look at my files right now now, (I will later) but as I recall, the full split came in 1904 (on the Pacemaker and roadster (models 90-95)) along with the "improved crank hanger" where the bearing cartridge was designed to slide all the way through the hanger instead of thread into it.  As I've shown and mentioned before, mine is a '03... It has the early crank hanger.

Ward


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 7, 2014)

I am cross posting here from my ad in the wanted section to further Racycle 411.
I need a crank arm dust cap like the one in these pics. I could also use a few of the countersunk screws which hold the cranks on. Does anyone know what years used this style dust cap?
Thanks!
Chris


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 7, 2014)

Chris, I assuming this is the crank arm you have and the screws and the dust cover you need? Perhaps you and Larry (Larmo63) should speak?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 7, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> Chris, I assuming this is the crank arm you have and the screws and the dust cover you need? Perhaps you and Larry (Larmo63) should speak?



Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 7, 2014)

My crank arms have the screws showing, no dust cap/ Blue says he's never seen one,

but heard of another one, that style. Six screws, each side. Wonderful machine work

on these early machines, btw.I might mention too, the bottom brackets are quite an

adventure to build! Kinda hard, but really fun, too!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 7, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> Yes!!!!!!!




Whose picture is this with the crank, screws and dustcap?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 7, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> My crank arms have the screws showing, no dust cap/ Blue says he's never seen one,
> 
> but heard of another one, that style. Six screws, each side. Wonderful machine work
> 
> ...



Is your crank like the one in the picture with the dust cap? Does your crank have a threaded hole in the center like the one in the picture? It could be that you are missing both dust caps.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 13, 2014)

I bought another Racycle today.
Year? 
Model?
Cranks?
The rims don't match. It looks like someone armed the armless Musselman.
The bottom bracket shell does not have the pinch bolts like my other Racycle.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 13, 2014)

I had the crank arm screws made. My crank arms are as shown, no center 

hole, no dust caps. I do have a small setscrew hole in the side of one arm. 

Is it supposed to be an oil hole?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 13, 2014)

I hope this shows them clearly.....


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 13, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> I hope this shows them clearly.....



Do you know what year your bike is? My cranks are very similar to yours but with the addition of the dust caps. It looks like the screws might be identical. I'm assuming that my crank is newer than yours. I'll take some pics of my screws to compare. Does your bottom bracket shell have the pinch bolts?
Thanks,
Chris


----------

